# Tri-tronics Electronics



## potshot (Mar 16, 2004)

Who uses the tri-tronics 150 release system? Like it? I recently bought a transmitter and 2 receivers; should be here in a few days. Any problems? Like it?

(I am not asking for alternative suggestions. I have used Dogtra's and like it; no used ones for sale; that probably says something. I am looking for product review on what's coming to me.)

thanks


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

I used mine for 3 years and have had no problems at all.


----------

